# Shimano Surf spinning reels: Why do you never hear about them?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was looking at Shimano's website just for the heck of it and saw a line of salt water reels I have never heard about.
Shimano Surf Reels

I did "a little of my own research" and read some reviews but am wondering why I never hear anything about them? I am kind of a Shimano fanboy and all but one of my spinning reels are Shimano's for no other reason than I have had great luck with them and they never let me down. 

I am looking for some personal experience or info as to why we never see these in store or on the water/sand. They sound cool. Built for casting, "special retrieves rates" (according to the propaganda).

Pre-linked to save Dave the trouble


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

spydermn said:


> I was looking at Shimano's website just for the heck of it and saw a line of salt water reels I have never heard about.
> Shimano Surf Reels
> 
> I did "a little of my own research" and read some reviews but am wondering why I never hear anything about them? I am kind of a Shimano fanboy and all but one of my spinning reels are Shimano's for no other reason than I have had great luck with them and they never let me down.
> ...


Never hear of them? Never see them on the sand?....must turn your sound up and look in the right places.......


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am saying I never see them. I am not saying they are not out there. 

How do you like them? Do you notice a casting difference?

I need to do more reading about them but they look spiffy.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

A few years ago I did extensive testing of the AT 10000MGS XSA Shimano and the Daiwa Basia 45QD........the Shimano outperformed it each time.....that review, I believe was posted here and on another web site. I prefer the long cast Shimanos with the super slow oscillation (XSB) and believe it is the line lay (and 76mm spool lip diameter) that contributes to the better distance......I use those pictured above for bait casting, including 8 oz. They outperform my conventional setups consistently (and I talking Truth SMs and CTS 1306s). Of course, these are spooled with braided line, hence no point fishing.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am definitely going to have to take a closer look into these.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I know a few guys who fish gosa's up in Nj in the surf and like em


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

too many $$$ for this boy is why


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

There was guy on this forum ( I think Sgt. Slough) who used Shimano Aero reels , can't tell you the exact models, I think he tournament casted also, Tommy Farmer even did a comparison using his (Sgt. Slough) Shimano spinning reels vs. Tommy's conventional reels, they did well, but yes they are expensive.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I have two as my main surf reels on 10' rods.I also use two Penn's with 8' rods. I love mine. Just saying


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

They are not cheap but look wicked. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgot to add; my Shimano's are Baitcasters 6000D's spinning reels on 10' rods.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I have a 6000D baitrunner on a 12' rod and I like it very well, right up until I had to tear it down and clean it after my dumb ass soaked it by accident. I do like it very much though.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> I was looking at Shimano's website just for the heck of it and saw a line of salt water reels I have never heard about.
> Shimano Surf Reels
> 
> I did "a little of my own research" and read some reviews but am wondering why I never hear anything about them? I am kind of a Shimano fanboy and all but one of my spinning reels are Shimano's for no other reason than I have had great luck with them and they never let me down.
> ...


Attaboy. . . Always provide a means ( Links ) for others to see the same info you're talking about . . . LOL !

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Attaboy. . . Always provide a means ( Links ) for others to see the same info you're talking about . . . LOL !
> 
> Tight Lines !


No Dizzy Dave! That's not why he did it.
Time for another Spanking from 2na!!!

Keywords were: "my research" meaning his own (Spider-Man). Then next was "personal EXPERIENCE" meaning HANDS ON. Last would be his creative pre-links to save Dave the trouble.
Most likely 99.999125%, you have neither the first or the second.

Nor does he need "Dave's approval" or "Attaboy" on how he makes his post, or add whatever links he chooses.
Everyone knows you have a "Man Crush" on Alan Tani and like to post his reviews. He (spider) probably didn't want that either because You Dave can junk the hell out of someone's thread!

Dave coulda said... "I want to learn more on Shimano surf spinners from Real Fishermen. Keep this thread going so I can soak up all this info. Then maybe go buy one and try it out ....... .... LOL.."

Go back to KEYWORDS for references if necessary.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> He (spider) probably didn't want that either because You Dave can junk the hell out of someone's thread!


Said the blind man, facing a mirror . . .


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Said the blind man, facing a mirror . . .


Just more of your pissing in the wind coming back to you.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> Just more of your pissing in the wind coming back to you.


I just put on my "foul weather gear" . . . Keep huffin' & puffin' !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> I just put on my "foul weather gear" . . . Keep huffin' & puffin' !


PUHLEASE throw away your book on "50 of the best comebacks" so you can keep up.....
Nothng worse than a liberated underachiever trying to match wits with somebody who had 16 years of schooling, 4 of 'em in third grade......


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I have 2 similar Shimano reels and I love them. (Fliegen and the PA Power Spin). I got those back in Japan a few years ago before Shimano introduced the reels referenced above in the US. The Fliegen is similar to the Technium and the PA Power Spin is similar to the Ultegra C14. I think the main difference is that I have the dual drag option which can be used similar to a bait runner. 

I've used them for the past 3-4 years and they've been flawless. The way these reels lays the line on the spool is great. Haven't had to do any adjustments with spacers/shims. Casts great too. Have been able to reel in any from a 45 inch Striper to a huge Cow Nose Ray. No Drum yet.

The Fliegen is mated to a custom Daiwa Ballistic SA-BS 35-405G and the Power Spin is mated to a custom BR SU1418F. 

Like the others have said, I think they are a bit pricey. Not sure if I would have spend that kind of dough on a reel but I got mine as surprise gifts (one from my wife and kids for my birthday and the other from my Dad for helping out on a bunch of projects). 

Not sure how water proof/resistant they are. Haven't dunk them and don't plan on it (knock on wood). They do get sprayed down with fresh water after ever use. So far so good.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> PUHLEASE throw away your book on "50 of the best comebacks" so you can keep up.....
> Nothng worse than a liberated underachiever trying to match wits with somebody who had 16 years of schooling, 4 of 'em in third grade......


Que les jeux commencent, mon ami !


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 2 6500B Baitrunners and a 3500B baitrunner and love them but never feel like I get the distance out of them that I get out on my Avet SX or (few) other conventionals I have thrown.

I love how the Baitrunners work and have lost FEW fish with them. They seem a lot better made than the Okuma live bait reels I have fished.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

double post


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Avoid the *Ultegra XSC* models that may still be in the pipeline. The handle shaft is poorly supported on the left side resulting in misaligned main gear and pinion.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/archive/index.php/t-109617.html


----------



## puritmpgonf (11 mo ago)

Hello,

It might be a long shot, but what would you suggest as a spinning reel for Fraser (BB)?

1. Would the 4000 series be efficient there? (I've got Technium 10' rod)

2. Based on annual usage of 4-5 days what brand - model would provide satisfactory reliability, longevity, and performance fishingverge.

So far Shimano Sahara and Penn Fierce are of interest to me.

(I hope to find something up to $100).

(erroneously posted initially in another forum; thanks to the admin that closed it)

Thx,


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

puritmpgonf said:


> Hello,
> 
> It might be a long shot, but what would you suggest as a spinning reel for Fraser (BB)?
> 
> ...


I would check out Penn Pursuit III, very solid reel that will only set you back about $60. I fish several of these at least 50 days each year, and they hold up well.


----------

